# as-pc2 connection for humminbird



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

does anyone have this cable to update software for humminbird gps/fishfinders? i need to use this once to get the software to run navionics on my matrix 97. once the initial software is uploaded i can use sd cards for future upgrades. i just dont want to spend 30 bucks for a 1 time use. so could someone help me out? thanks in advance


----------

